# Steroids making you hungry??



## shamrock10 (Sep 8, 2004)

people tell me when theyre on their cycle they feel HUNGRY. It makes them eat a lot when theyre on it. Is that true? if so, how long does it take for it to kick in and make you feel hungry? is it the same time the roids kick in around the 4th and 5th week?


----------



## MYRICK (Sep 8, 2004)

No Offense Sham But U Really Should Of Researched More B4 Starting A Cycle


----------



## shamrock10 (Sep 8, 2004)

non taken...havent started my cycle yet...its just these small questions i want to ask. i know the basics already. i just ask stupid questions like ..."how does it feel?, do you feel hungry when your on it?,what about roid rage?, etc...you know...to get your opinions...


----------



## heavy (Sep 8, 2004)

No steroid has ever given me hunger any different than when off. However, the only steroid I have heard do this is EQ, and I have not used that one. Also...only some steroids kick in by the 4th or 5th week...


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 8, 2004)

shamrock10 said:
			
		

> non taken...havent started my cycle yet...its just these small questions i want to ask. i know the basics already. i just ask stupid questions like ..."how does it feel?, do you feel hungry when your on it?,what about roid rage?, etc...you know...to get your opinions...



Nobody is gonna be able to tell you for sure exactly what effects if will have on you - because everyone is different.  I have not experienced this "roid rage."  Test makes me feel like an animal in the gym, and everywhere else.  To me, this is a great state to be in and there is no reason to be angry or "rage" about it.  As fas as hunger goes, I'm hungry all the time anyway.  I would say that if juice makes you feel hungrier, then thats good - take advantage of it and eat more!


----------



## MYRICK (Sep 8, 2004)

shamrock10 said:
			
		

> non taken...havent started my cycle yet...its just these small questions i want to ask. i know the basics already. i just ask stupid questions like ..."how does it feel?, do you feel hungry when your on it?,what about roid rage?, etc...you know...to get your opinions...


ITS GOOD TO ASK QUESTIONS ITS JUST I THOUGHT I READ BEFORE U HAD ALREADY STARTED AND IF U HAD UR ASKING QUESTIONS THAT SHOULVE BEEN ASKED BEFORE U DID. BUT SINCE U HAVNT STARTED YET UR DOING THE RIGHT THING


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 8, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> No steroid has ever given me hunger any different than when off. However, the only steroid I have heard do this is EQ, and I have not used that one. Also...only some steroids kick in by the 4th or 5th week...


Same here and I have used EQ. No increase in hunger whatsoever. I wish it did though.


----------



## heavy (Sep 9, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Same here and I have used EQ. No increase in hunger whatsoever. I wish it did though.



Wouldn't it be nice? Sometimes that last bowl of oatmeal and chicken is just a pain in the ass to eat, damn, I need to make my stomach bigger or something, cuz eating over 45000 cals is getting harder and harder.


----------



## MYRICK (Sep 9, 2004)

I Havnt Answered This Yet Have I. Eq At 800 Wkly Makes Me Hungry As Hell


----------

